

Credit crisis: 'The worst is over' - Steve Forbes - reazalun
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/world_news_america/7698652.stm

======
pedalpete
This is now nearly two months old. I wonder if Steve Forbes would be singing
the same tune today?

